# Cheval Mirror



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's a cheval mirror that I made for a gal at work. It's done with curly maple/mahogany bases. I dyed it using transtint brown mahogany and finished it with 2 coats of semi gloss arm-r-seal. The bases were done with watco dark walnut danish oil wetsanded in then topped with 2 coats of the arm-r-seal. I used the wrought iron head nails on this project also, mostly just for looks.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice work. Is this to match the tv stand posted a little while ago?


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

No, this was built for someone else. She's giving it to her daughter for her birthday.


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

Niiiiice!Love the wood too!:thumbsup:


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

That is top notch. Beautiful job.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome work, Todd...looks fantastic!

smitty


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice work. Beautiful wood and finish.


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice. Did you do anything extra on the stain for the curly maple to give it more depth between the grains?


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I dyed it, then sanded it back taking most of it out 3 times (not sanding it after the third dye). The wood sucks up more of the dye each time you do it. I forgot to add that I rubbed in 2 coats of the formbys tung oil finish, allowing 24 hours dry time between each coat before using the arm-r-seal.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sweet. Beautiful work.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That sure is pretty :yes:. If that was in my home it would be too pretty of a frame for a mirror...considering the image I see when I look in one :blink:. I would just look at the frame and skip the reflection part.


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Great work in raising that curl Todd, that's an art in itself


----------



## Aaronmcc (Apr 12, 2008)

JP Sinclair said:


> Great work in raising that curl Todd, that's an art in itself


^ No Lie :thumbsup:


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

hey, thanks everybody for the great feedback. that was my third mirror and the better of the three. i'm laying off mirrors for awhile now and am moving onto some stuff for the neighbors. simple, easy going stuff.


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Todd, great looking mirror man, was thinking about building my wife something like that one day. One question, did you cut the glass yourself or just order it? Reason I'm asking is, I have 2 mirrors in my garage that I'd like to use for this but I haven't been the best at cutting glass and usually get smashing results..


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

There's a glass place here in Clarksville, Kent Glass (commercial plug in), that put it in. $36.00 for 1/8" mirror of that size. I ordered the hardware from Lee Valley (another commercial plug in). It's hard to find the hardware on the website but I knew they had it so I just gave them a call and ordered it over the phone.


----------



## woodworks (Feb 12, 2008)

firefighteremt153 said:


> Hey Todd, great looking mirror man, was thinking about building my wife something like that one day. One question, did you cut the glass yourself or just order it? Reason I'm asking is, I have 2 mirrors in my garage that I'd like to use for this but I haven't been the best at cutting glass and usually get smashing results..


Firefighteremt;
In my experience the one thing you need is a really good/sharp cutter. After that, a really flat bed to lay it on. You make a nice heavy cut and then take a 1/8" dowell and put it under the cut and just a nice quick snap! Works every time. Well, almost.:laughing: 

I usually cut all my glass unless it too big to handle, or it's for a project that I just don't have time to cut it myself. I also can silver or re-silver glass, so it makes it nice if I don't have the money to go buy any mirror's. 

I did learn that it does take practice and that you can't get in any kind of hurry. I also noticed that as soon as your done cutting, snap it as fast as possible while the cut is still fresh. 
That's my experience. Hope it will help you.


----------



## crafter1956 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Very nice.*

Very good job on the mirror. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigHUGE201 (May 14, 2008)

I am personally a big fan of tiger strip/curly maple and i think that the mirror turned out beautiful. I wish that I could afford to build something like that for myself.


----------

